# 17 Foot Dining Room Table



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

*Latest Commission*

Hi Everyone;

I just got the go ahead to build a 17 foot dining room table. This going to be challenging, as it has three pedestal bases, which are heavily carved, have some japanning and gold leaf, in addition to veneering.

The top will be veneered, include some marquetry, have a couple leaves, which will be stored in table structure.

I have to admit, I'm wondering what I got myself into this time, but being the president of the imaginary; *"If It Ain't Impossible, Why Bother Club"*, I just couldn't resist.

Due to it's sheer size, I'll have to re-arrange the shop a bit.

I'll try to keep a well detailed photo log to keep posting the project details.

Wish me luck!

Lee


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


looking forward to following this one … what is your estimate of man hours involved ?


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee, sounds like a "fun" project. I have to make sure to watch for your updates.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Dan;

Roughly the rest of my life. LOL

Actually, I am still deciding how I will tackle the project, so it's difficult to say.

I may sub out some things, so it will vary. I will track man hours though.

Lee


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it, Lee. I'm glad I'm not the only one doing stuff like this. I took a commission for a 9' tall book case. My shop only has 8' ceilings, so I'm going to have to get inventive, too. Keep us posted.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee, as a member of the "If it ain't impossible why bother club" I have to say that I look forward to seeing how this thing comes together. What material are we looking forward to seeing? I'll have my eye on this one.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee, I'm also looking forward to this one. Great love and great achievements involve great risks. Good Luck!


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


More power to you. Wow! I wouldn't even dream about making something that large. I image that it will be pretty darn heavy also.


----------



## cylis007 (Nov 25, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Good luck! I can't wait to hear your ideas for tackling a large project within limit shop space. Thanks for contributing!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


I'll bring my boorm and dustpan and promise to styay out of the way.

Best of luck to you Lee.

Bob


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Love to be a fly on the wall….hay maybe it's time to install a web cam.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


That is longer than a lot of our shops!! I am going to enjoy seeing the construction blog on this one. It does sound like even though the project is intimidating it will be an interesting build.

Have fun.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee glad to hear this. A place for us to put the Show and Tell for the 2009 LumberJock's Picnic And we could also serve our picnic dinner on it.

This will be great.

Karson


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Geez - With all these guys wishing you support, it should be a real confidence builder for you. I know I don't need to wish you luck, I'm sure you can handle this no problem for a guy like you. I wish I was there to be a part of it, but I leave tuesday to inspect the statue, and it looks like they're going to send it to me for working on, YAY!!!!!!!! I don't have to commute and stay in Palm Beach. You got my support buddy.


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


A betting man will put money on Lee! Keep chargin!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Go get 'em Tiger!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Need some help?


> ?


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


cool.. love to see the pics as you work


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Have to break out the 25' tape.


----------



## TREEBOY (Jan 24, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


No fear. You can do it. Just remember that you must be strong at your weakest moments not when are going good. I'm looking forward to seeing it. good luck


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Tim;

Been there, done that. When my shop was in the basement, I built a display cabinet for the Eagles which required moving the heating ducts and a wall.

Provided the excuse to build a real shop.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi kolwdwkwr;

I have pretty much free reign regarding materials, and since I wasn't sure the fellow would want to spend the money required for the table, I didn't spend much time on design / construction details. I used to design the entire project and then find out the client didn't have a realistic price in mind. I give them a ball park price, and some basic details. Once a deposit  is received, then I figure the project out.

My mind is full of half developed construction details, and too many interruptions over the weekend to think it through. I am excited about it though.

I'll keep posting.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Roger;

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


i got some 16d sinkers and a sawsall , can i help ?? lol good for you bud , i got the faith !!


----------



## Sir_Robert (Feb 17, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee,
I'd recommend doing the project in two separate 8-1/2 foot pieces. If you're like me, you'll invariably screw up one side and have to redo it anyway. This stategy would minimize the risk. You should see the neat half bed I've completed. My wife claims I was probably half asleep when I built it.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Wow, Lee… I'm REALLY lookin' forward to this one… that sounds like quite an undertaking. Keep us informed.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


I can't wait for you to get started just so I can see how someone tackles a job of this size. I would say good luck but in your case luck has nothing to do with it.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Martin;

I'll try to keep up with the posts and pictures.

Thanks;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi 8iowa;

Even using hollow core construction techniques, I imagine it will be pretty heavy. Especially with the dishes on it, when I test it out!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi cylis007;

I can't wait to hear my ideas too. LOL (so far I don't have any). Thankfully, tomorrow is Monday, and I'll be alone in the shop to give this some thought.

That might help!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Thank you Barry.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob;

I do know working on the underside of the table requires a six pack!

Thanks;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Karson;

I think the client wants to be the first one to use it. Otherwise I'll have to discount it, due to it being used.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Dan;

Thanks for the vote of confidence.

I'm glad to hear you'll be busy also, on your difficult and challenging task.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hey Charles;

I appreciate the vote of confidence.

I'll admit, I'm looking forward to it.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Douglas;

I'll send you the original photos, and you can do the furniture repairs for me! The pressure's off.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Professional help Thomas. LOL

My wife always tells me there's something wrong with me!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Motthunter;

I'll keep on top of the photos, and the posts.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hello Dennis;

I'd be afraid to work with all you guys watching me! Is my hair combed, is my shirt tucked in, know know, that kind of stuff.

I just might do it though.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi CAMERON;

No fears really, I just like to be dramatic. Well, maybe a few, like sixty or so.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi bentlyj;

Actually it's twenty chairs, and anyone other than me. Repetition scares me.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Verne,

The sawsall will be good for the inlays.

Lee

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Sir_Robert;

Sounds like good advice.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Steve;

Will do.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi tinnman;

It's good to see so much confidence. Wish I had that. LOL

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


You know Lee that you are going to be streaching yourself pretty thin making that table and trying to send a reply to each and every one of us. I don't need a reply just good pictures. Thanks!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


I'll say a prayer for your success Lee. The only thing I'm good at, moral support. lol. Good Luck, and God Bless.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Don't put yourself down Lee!

Your the man that can do it.
*Good Luck! *


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Way to go Lee!!! I've been a member of the "If It Ain't Impossible Why Bother Club" For about 30 years now.
When your all said and done. You'll look back with pride and joy. And I have no doubts that you will be successful. We just got done with a 30'-0" Long x 8'-0" wide table for the FBI. It has a 42" diameter sandblasted center logo. It looked like a big boat in are shop. Good luck Lee, If you need any help. Maybe I could be of some help.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Woah, this sounds like a fantastic project Lee, sure you'll knock it out of the ballpark. Looking forward to seeing the blog


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Roger;

I know, I just feel a little ignorant when I don't respond. Some habits are hard to break.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Mike;

Moral support is just fine.

Thanks;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Dick and Barb;

I've gotten myself through some pretty crazy stuff, I think this will end well too.

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis;

I thought I recognized you from the club meetings. LOL

That's a serious table you guys just finished. Can you post any pictures?

I sure appreciate the offer of help.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Damian;

I am really looking forward to it. But, I have to finish my wife's entertainment cabinet first, or I'll be in some serious doo-doo.

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Can't wait Lee. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Well lee, there is nobody more aptly proficient in conquering this type of challenge.
I, along with others axiously await pictures of progress.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


WHOA!

This will be a great project, Lee! I look forward to progress updates!!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Brian;

I suggest you put the "quiet tools" in the living room. I mean life is full of give and take, right!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Grumpy;

Me too!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Dave;

Thank you for the misplaced confidence. LOL

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Al;

Thank you, I am really excited about getting started.

Lee


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


So have you finished it yet?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


No Damian;

Still working on my wife's cabinet. Or trying to, I keep getting side tracked.

Lee


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


I really,really,want to see this project….........every step.

Robin


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Robin;

I am keeping a photo journal of each step, which I'll be sure to post.

I am making some headway with it.

Lee


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Boy Lee..I have never written you, since I'm new to Lumberjocks..and my hats off to you for taking on a project of this magnitude..it's something I have always wanted to do and have watched Sam Maloof do it many times..and with our economy being so crummy here in So. Calif. I'm thrilled that woodworking is still being done but great craftsmen and craftswomen..we need to stick together and support each other which i can clearly see we do here..everyday i thank the good Lord for showing me this site and proud to be apart of it.. I wish you the very best of luck and if I can help in any way.. please let me know..


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi RBW;

The economy is in pretty bad shape everywhere, it seems.

This table is a challenge due to it's size, but I couldn't resist in taking it on.

I appreciate your offer of help.

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Well….. ?


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Ditto to the above by Penney.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Latest Commission*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

I am working on it. Had a few interruptions. I'll be posting some pictures soon!

I just finished the carvings yesterday. Finally!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

*Pedestals done*

Hi Everyone;

It's been a while since I've posted anything.

The table project has been side tracked for a while, due to some health issues but I'm back at it now.

The three pedestal bases are finished.



I've also started posting the construction details on one of my wood working websites:

http://www.myhomewoodshop.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=72:17-foot-dining-room-table-part-1&catid=82:dining-room-tables&Itemid=63

I'll post more soon.

Lee


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


wow lee…that is some table leg…cant wait to see the rest…hope your doing better health wise…....grizzman


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Grizzman;

Thank you, and I'm doing just fine now.

Lee


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Holy… that is impressive. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Wow Lee thats looking spectacular! I have to agree with all the above. 
The whole project is going to be out of this world.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee, that is nothing but amazing.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


looks amazing…and cool website too!!!


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


I'll just stand over here and watch in awe…..................


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


wow Lee this is amazing


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Jimi C;

Thanks.

Both myself, and the client can't wait either! Fortunately, he has been quite patient, but…

Even good reasons for delays get old!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Bently,

Thank you.

I was just looking at your entertainment unit. Looks to me like you have plenty of talent.

Great job on that.

Lee


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Howdy Lee.. Now that's what im talkin about!!.. That looks unbelieveable!.. Now you know why I bug you all the time for advise..you make stuff like this!..lol..

On another note.. Im worried about your health. I hope and pray your ok and well..

Randy


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hey Ron;

I sure could have used your carving talents on this.

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Grumpy;

Thanks buddy.

Lee


----------



## SawdustnSplinters2 (Jun 25, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hey Lee….your work and skill is "off the charts"...Be well, my friend…

Frank (SawdustnSplinters2) Father, God Bless…


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee -

That pedestal is absolutely beautiful! I always enjoy your work. I am glad you are feeling better.

David


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are on the mend my friend.
I just followed your progress on your web site and as usual, you have humbled me.

What a talent you have!

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Matt;

Thanks much.

Lee


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Goodness! I think I'm under-dressed for this viewing! A table pedestal with gold epaulettes, I think I best get the black sequined gown out. Is that the Blue Danube Waltz I hear in the background that you're working with?

It's beautiful, and I am anticipating a fantastic finished product.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Lee, As usual, you are getting better and better. It is very nice to see your excellent work. You have a wealth of knowledge and I thank you very much sharing it. I hope your health problems are behind you and that you will be able to continue your gift for many many years.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee,

That's one incredible-looking pedestal. But why such a TINY table? ;-)


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Really incredible work. Especially thank you so much for sharing the construction details on your web site. Very very interesting and informative - not that I could hope to duplicate your work, but very inspiring. Also learned about your Ezee-Feed table product. Looks very useful.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Jack;

Thanks much.

Those are some impressive canes you're making!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

Thanks, I appreciate it.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hey Randy,

Thanks.

I'm doing just fine now. It's good to be back in the shop.

I was wondering where you've been hiding.

lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Frank;

Thank you very much.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi David;

Good to see you!

Thanks for the kind words.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Bob;

Thank you very much.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Meilie;

I just visited your website. Those are some beautiful canes!

And you were pretty close with the music guess. Mozart, it's great music to carve by.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi John;

Thank you very much for the kind words.

I was just checking out your Art Deco Mantle. Fantastic job.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi lightweightladyleftie;

Thank you.

I had the same thing happen to me with a drill. I sure don't recommend putting the drill in reverse!

I used a razor blade to cut the drill away from my head.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi David;

Thank you for the kind words.

Lee


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


You are doing something fantastic. This table when complete will be fit to keep in the most luxurious palace on earth.
Sharad


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Heck if knew I was going to be getting something this beautiful I wouldn't have had a problem waiting either. Is this youe own design? It looks as if you may have stepped out of your comfort zone a little bit on this one but dang you sure pulled this one off Lee! Good Luck!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


that is one heck of a project … whole bunch of work


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Very impressive Lee! Glad your well now!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


WOWEE…............ That is one fantastic looking leg and I too cannot wait to see the final project. That is going to be one beautifu; table.

Hope everything goes well with your health. Take care buddy.


----------



## Packman (Oct 28, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee …..
That's impressive work. I went to your website to see more of the project. Nicely done …. if woodworking was golf … you would be Tiger Woods!

Hope all is well with the health ….

Ray


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee, Your work is beyond words. Most of us can only dream of having such talents. It's always a privlege to see your work in progress. Glad to see you doing better and back in the shop. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


WOW! Lee thats incredible. What karat of gold leaf did you use?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Sharad;

Wow, that is quite a compliment!

Thank you.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger.

Yes, that's my design. I made it pretty clear that I wouldn't copy the one in the catalog I was shown. Just use it as a model for the basic design.

The design is not as busy as the the model, But since the table is twice the size, at half the price…

The client hasn't seen it as yet, I hope he likes it.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hey Dan;

Yeah, I sure stepped in it this time huh?

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Spanky,

Thanks it's appreciated.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Thank you Jerry

It is a project alright.

Health wise everything is A- ok.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Ray;

I wish it was golf… I believe that pays much better!

But those guys get don't get to work in air conditioning.

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Huff;

That looks like a bunch of talent on your page also.

Thank you.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis,

Thank you.

I used a gold dust. Designed for use as a pigment, I mixed it with shellac as a binder. It worked very well and saved a ton of time.

You can control the texture and color very well by the amount and color of the shellac.

Real good to see you back here. I hope everything is fine with your back. I know what it's like to have a nice shop, and not be able to use it. That's far worse than no shop at all.

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


*Hi Lee,*

We're sorry to hear about your health, but we're sure glad to see you well again.

You've been really missed.

You have more talent in your little finger than just about anyone on LJs.

I can't imagine how manage all of your time.

It's been a long wait to see this project, but it was well worth it.

*It's spectacular, but it's going to be too beautiful to eat off of.*


----------



## mthomp0725 (Jun 9, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee,, that is absolutely fabulous!


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Holy cow! I'm speechless! I love your work.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


and you said reading MY blog makes you tired? dear god… I get tired just looking at all the hard work put into this 1 pedestal….

ok, gonna go take a nap.

looks great!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee, this post is wonderful!! Mainly because it is good to see you posting your work. I have always found it to be both inspiring and enjoyable to see. The pedestals are simply gorgeous. I cannot fathom the talent, effort and ability it takes to produce a piece like this. This is going to be a high end piece that will be almost too pretty to use as a simple dining table.

I am going to enjoy following this series. And glad to hear you are feeling better.

And, of course, I am sure that there are going to be some chairs to go with this as well?


----------



## Zipsss (Feb 20, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


I am looking forward to our meeting so we can explore this great piece of work. So many different techniques. It is amazing.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


WOW Lee thats some pedistall great craftmanship

Andy


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee,

As always, your work is most impressive! I am glad that you are back in the shop, you absence had been noted. Keep up the most awesomeness of work!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


That's some pretty amazing work Lee, I'm glad your health is better and your back to doing some beautiful woodworking. I always look forward to your post.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee…....Your pedestals are A-MAZING. I love your work, you are a very talented man in so many ways. I can't wait to see the finished piece. I will be watching for your next posts!

Robin Renee'

AKA….....Woodchic


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Dick;

Well, the kind words are truly appreciated, but I'm afraid the talent on lj's is out of this world. Maybe with another 40 years or so experience, I'll be able to live up to that!

And I would bet the client suspects I'm horrible at time management. I know if I were him, I would be wondering about it! It has been one thing after another during this project!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi mthomp0725,

Thank you much.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Charles;

Thank you, and the feeling is mutual.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Sharon;

Well, I guess we pretty much wore each other out then, huh?

Thank you.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Zipsss;

Thanks much. You're welcome anytime buddy.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Scott.

Thank you.

NO, NO CHAIRS! Thank God. There's 20 of 'em. I would really be behind then.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hey Barry;

Hello my friend. Don't panic, you say. Too late not too!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hey sIKE,

Believe me, it's good to be back at it.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Paul;

I don't get it. A tin knocker, with no heat in the shop?

Isn't that illegal?

Thanks for the kind words.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

Thank you!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Robin;

You keep saying stuff like that, I'll end up with a big head!

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee: I'm sorry I've been failing to call you. Sorry about your health issue.

I'm glad that you are back active in the shop. And *active* seems to be an understatement.

But, this is a continuation of Lee's Magic Emporium at work. Beautiful job.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Fantastic woodworking,I am very happy to see your lovely work I am sorry to hear of any health problems you may have had .God Bless get well move on and make superb and beautiful pieces you are in woodworking terms a genius well done laddie. Alistair


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Karson

No problem buddy.

Thanks for the kind words.

Lee


----------



## Packman (Oct 28, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee …..

Maybe a missed it in one of your responses somewhere, but curious as to what species of wood did you use on this project for the pedestals? What is Avodire? I keep coming back to look at your work-- I am very impressed. Is this cultural piece-it so unique and very beautiful.
I became curious enough I went to your website and looked at other work you've done….. wow! You are an artist who works with wood.

Quite impressive ….. I'm anxious to see the finished table. Where do you find time to mess around with Lumberjocks & the blog? I'm glad you do, but amazed you find the time my friend.

Ray


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Very fancy!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Lee …First of all , I am glad to read that you are doing better with your health : ) 
Secondly , *WOW *, This is truly amazing craftsmanship ! Simply awe inspiring work : ) 
and Third …Are you bleepin' crazy ? All of that high end work just sitting on a plastic trash barrel !??? LOL 
I can't wait to see your Masterpiece when it is completed , my friend : )


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Ray,

Thank you very much. The wood for the pedestals is Mahogany. The rest on the bases are F.X.P. plywood.

The Avodire Crotch Veneer came from Africa, via Certainly Woods, in New York. They are great people to work with.

As for time, I think it may be a sleeping disorder. LOL

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hello mtkate;

Thank you.

Nice job on your cutting board.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Dusty,

Thanks.

That's not a trash can. Thats a table base holder upper.

I'm looking forward to the final pictures too, believe me, almost as much as the client.

Lee


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


lee ,
your work is superb !

you might want to revive the old guild thing ,
have different level apprentices ,
and come by and sign the work occasionally ? 
glad you are back .

truly amazing !


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


*"Thats a table base holder upper."*
Hahahaha LMAO …You've got a way with words , Lee ! Have a great day : )


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi David;

No, I think I'll pass on that apprentice stuff. Wouldn't take them long to figure out I have no idea what I'm doing!

Thanks for the kind words;

Lee


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Lee, Incredible work! I would hate to think how long it would take me to do that.
Thanks for sharing, your work inspires many. Keep it up.


----------



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


You are an old world master in the 21st century!


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Lee…....this is my second trip in here just to look at your pedestals. I can't tell you enough what a beautiful job you have done. I can't wait untill you get the project complete. Looking forward to seeing all that there is to see!!

Robin Renee'

AKA…........Woodchic


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Kent;

Thank you for the very kind words.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Rich;

I think you got the old part right, but I not convinced about the rest of it! LOL

Thank you,

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Robin;

Well, thank you again.

I appreciate it. And I can't wait to see it finished either.

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


If you'd quit answering all of these posts and would get busy, You could be done by now.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy;

Well, you're right about that, but I would tend to feel ignorant if I didn't respond.

Plus, I'm trying to catch up to you with the number of posts made.

I'm hot on your trail!

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Just 20K more to go Lee.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hey Karson,

You feeling the pressure?

You are huh? I'm right behind you buddy.

Lee


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Holy smokes Lee. This the the most impressive piece I've seen on LJ for many months. You're in a class by yourself. Truly fantastic. Wish I was 25% this good!

Great build.

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Thank you Bob;

Those are some pretty strong statements!

Truth is though, I don't believe I agree with any of them. I wish I did, but…

Again, thank you.

Lee


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


gosh lee ,
are you still working on this one leg ?

maybe you should listen to Ravels ' bolero ' ,
instead of Mozart ?

your work is really incredible !


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi patron;

Yup, still at it. Either me, or the client is going to shoot me, if I don't finish soon! We're still negotiating to see who gets to do it.

You figure the music is the problem? I thought it was because I have no idea what I'm doing. I'll try listening to something different today, and see if it helps.

Although, isn't that like changing horses in the middle of the river?

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Beautiful work as always Lee !! Your table looks like it was made for a king . I hope you are feeling much better .


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Thanks John.

Always good to hear from you.

Lee


----------



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Wow Lee, all of your work is great, but this is just awesome


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Hi Brian;

Thanks for the kind words.

I hope all is well.

Lee


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Pedestals done*
> 
> Hi Everyone;
> 
> ...


Did I miss the final product , Lee ? Hopefully you're all better and back to work ,my friend : )


----------

